# 중앙통을 돈으로 휩쓸고 간 모양이야



## Avant Gardener

안녕하세요, 여러분!

여기 첫번째 게시물인데 질문이 두가지 있습니다. 잘 부탁드립니다.

첫 문제는 상황에 따른 한국어에 대한 질문이에요... 제가 아는 형은 남들이 머리를 잘랐거나 집을 새로 칠했거나 손목시계를 바꿨거나 그런 것을 잘 알아채는 경향이 있습니다. 이런 사람은 영어로 "You're very observant," "Good eye" 뭐 대충 이런 식으로 표현할 수 있지만 제가 아는 한국어 표현이 (눈치가 빠르다, 센스가 있다, 관찰력이 예리하다 등) 다 약간 다른 뉘앙스를 갖고 있는 것 같아요. 이럴 때는 제일 적당한 표현은 뭘까요? 아니면 상기의 표현 중에서 적절한 표현이 있나요? 지난 번에 "정말 예민하세요" 말하려고 했는데 좀 이상한 의미로 오해할까 봐 오히려 아무 말도 하지 않았어요 ㅎㅎ

두번째 질문은 조금 더 문학적이에요... 지금 이문열의 '우리들의 일그러진 영웅'을 읽고 있는데 이 표현이 나왔어요:

"고향 친구들 불러 술 한잔하는데 온통 걔 얘기분이더군. 무얼 하는지 젊은 녀석 둘을 달고 와 중앙통을 돈으로 휩쓸고 간 모양이야" (p. 84)

The second sentence is the part that has me really confused, in particular the phrase "중앙통을 돈으로 휩쓸고 간 모양이야" Does it mean something to the effect of, "It seems he swept through downtown will all his money, and left"? Or is there a more idiomatic usage or entirely different meaning I'm not picking up on?

정말 감사합니다! 아무쪼록 잘 부탁드립니다.


----------



## CharlesLee

안녕하쇼?

2번째 질문은 쉬운 편인데 1번째 질문은 영어 언어 자체의 한계가 있습니다. 이유로는 영어로 그 표현을 만드냐 안만드냐에 달린 문제입니다.

특히 중세 시대 자료를 보아도 명사(Vocabularies)는 영어로 각각 다르게 표현되지만 순 한국말 동사는 영어로 표현하기에 항상 한계가 있습니다.

예를 들면, '배부르다'라는 한국어 동사는 영어로 번역할 때 To be satisfied, To have eaten enough라고 중세 자료에 나와 있죠. To be full이라고

현대에 표현할 수 있죠. 글언데 그 3가지 늣김(Feelings)이 다 밀집되어 있죠 한국어 동사 표현에는. 그럼으로 2번째 질문에만 도움을 드리겟습니다.

*2번째 질문은 '중앙통'은 영어로 'Main Street'입니다.

He swept through main street with his money and 2 fellows.*

도움이 되었길.


----------



## CharlesLee

Hello,

1번째 질문은 제가 오해한 거 같아서 추가로 답변 올립니다. 영어 표현을 묻는 게 아니라 한국어 표현을 묻는 거였군요.

I'm so sorry about misunderstanding your first question.

"You're very observant," "Good eye" 같은 상황은 *'안목 있으십니다, 형님. *

Good eye란 표현이  '안목' 명사형이므로, 한국어로는 "안목 있으시네요, 형님." 질문자의 표현 선호가 "안목 있으시네예~".

이런 식인지 모름으로 여러 개 적어봤어요. 안목 있으시네요를 달리 표현하면 "*매의 눈을 가지셨군요." *Literally you've got eagle's eyes

or you've got falcon's eyes.


----------



## Avant Gardener

안녕하세요?

우선 답변이 늦어서 죄송합니다.

"안목이 있으십니다," "매의 눈을 가지셨군요," 처음 들어보는데 정말 이런 상황에 잘 맞는 표현인 거 같네요.

도와주셔서 정말 감사합니다! 그리고 건강하시길 바랍니다.


----------



## SydneyP

안녕하세요! 
첫 번째 질문에는, "눈썰미 있네요", "눈썰미가 좋네요"가 좋은 표현일 것 같아요. 작은 변화도 잘 알아차리는 사람에게 쓰는 말입니다. ("예민하세요" usually sounds offensive.)  
두 번째 질문의 답은 다른 분이 잘 답해주신 것 같아 생략할게요.


----------



## Avant Gardener

아 네, 알겠습니다~ 실은 '눈썰미가 좋다'라는 표현을 알고 있었지만 남을 따라하고 기술이나 빨리 배운다는 의미로만 사용할 수 있는 줄 알았어요. SydneyP와 CharlesLee 덕분에 여기서 많이 배울 수 있었습니다. 정말 감사합니다!


----------



## bluecraft

윗분들이 잘 설명해주셨지만 추가로 말씀드리면 "예민하다"라는 표현은 그 상황에는 맞지 않습니다.

예민하다라는 뜻은 touchy에 가깝습니다.

그는 오늘 좀 예민해 = He is in touchy mood today


----------



## Avant Gardener

네 알겠습니다, 좀 부정적으로 받아들일까 봐 말하지 않았어요 형한테 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다!


----------

